

Alternate Reality Kit from Xerox PARC 1987 - still futuristic [video] - sp332
http://www.open-video.org/details.php?videoid=8050

======
aufreak3
Just watched it. Excellent system that'll be bloodyawesome to have on an iPad.
In fact, I think I might build one :) I particularly loved the part where he
creates "markers", sets them up to obey physics laws and starts a canvas
moving under them to trace their motion pattern.

I believe the reason why such a system seems so futuristic is that the decades
following the Smalltalk work have degraded OOP to such a great extent that
stuff like this seems out of the world ... when it really should have become
common place by now.

Well, maybe it just takes time to get computers to be very powerful so we can
once again invest in such deeply engaging and imaginative world building ..
only orders of magnitude more so.

